
ThisSprint: outsource the planning, recruiting, and scheduling of user testing - sundaysaresunny
https://www.thissprint.com/
======
sundaysaresunny
Hello - yes we do. Email andy at thissprint.com

------
ryeddit
This looks pretty useful. Are you able to also do the actual research and just
report the results?

